# Zinc Flu and other respiratory irritations.



## Rbeckett

Guys it's summer again and thats the time we all fix up our lawn and garden stuff and make needed repairs we put off during the winter.  Just a quick reminder to avoid welding on Galvanized and coated metals due to deliterious effects.  Galvanizing will make you very ill with just a couple of whiffs.  So please remember ro remove that coating if possible and keep your head out of the whispy vapors they produce.  Some other members are also alergic to chrome salts too.  Stainless is notorious for emmiting this and can cause long term health issues if not avoided and you become sensitized.  If you don't know or are unsure please please please ask for help and guidance because COPD and Emphazema are forever.  I really wish I had paid attention to this as a young welder, but I was 10 feet tall and armor plated back then and just knew better.  Now I got both afflictions and it aint no fun, lucy.  I would hate to see anyone get a case of stupid and damage their health like I did.  It was avoidable and just plain stupid on my part and I am payin for it now till I die.  Please dont be stupid like I was... Nuff said,I hope.
Wheelchair Bob


----------

